# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  【المقياس المحْكَم والأمثل لتقييم أيِّ بحثٍ وتجربةٍ وعمل】

## جماعة ألي العزم

【المقياس المحْكَم والأمثل لتقييم أيِّ بحثٍ وتجربةٍ وعمل】 
العلوم والمعرفة والبحث والتدوين ضرورةٌ للإنسان؛ لأنّها مفتاحٌ للتوصل لحقائق الأشياء؛ ولأنّ معرفة الحقائق الوجودية تساعِد على فهم الموضوعات والقضايا والمسائل التي تواجِه الإنسان في (حياته العملية)؛ فالحياة العملية هي منتَج عن الفكر والمعرفة؛ فكلما اكتشفتَ الحقائق وعرفتَ طُرُق استعمالها كلما كنتَ أقدر على مواجَهة مسائل الحياة وتفسير ظواهرها المجهولة لديك واتخاذ الإجراءات الأكثر سلامة وتَدارُك الأخطاء وتَجاوُزِ العقبات التي تعترِض طريقك عن بلوغ الأهداف والأماني الحياتية المنشودة والسعادة والغايات الأصيلة في وجودك.
ثمّ إنَّ تَجاوُزُ (العقبات الحياتية) هنا هو بالملازَمة يَتوازى قهراً وأتوماتيكياً مع تَجاوُز (العقبات الأخروية)؛ فلا يجب أن تُوجِّه نظرك لعقبات الآخرة لتتخطاها وأنت في الدنيا، بل يكفي أن تتخطى عقبات الدنيا فحسب؛ إذ بمجرَّد أن تتخطَّى عقبات الحياة هنا ستتخطَّى بشكلٍ ملازَميٍّ عقبات الآخرة؛ نعم:
عقبات الآخرة بمعرفتها تَكشِف عن عقبات الحياة، ولكن الأصل هو عقبات الحياة؛ فعقبات الآخرة إنما ناتجة ملازَمياً عن عدم تَجاوُز عقبات الحياة؛ بما يعني أنّ كاشفية عقبات الآخرة ليست بعنوانها الذاتي الاستقلالي بلحاظ الحياة، وإنما هي بعنوان الغاية الموصلة للأصل وهو مجاوَزة عقبات الحياة في مرتبتها الوجودية هنا.
إذاً؛ بكلمةٍ واحدة: العلوم والمعرفة ضرورية لأجل معرفة حقائق الأشياء للاقتدار على كشف الاستراتيجيات المَرْحَلية السليمة لمواجهة الحياة وتحقيق الأماني الأصيلة الحقيقية والعيش بسلامة في جميع المراتب الوجودية.
وعليه؛ إنّ هذا المقياس يُشَكِّل القاعدة الفريدة المثلى والمحْكَمة في تقييم أيِّ بحثٍ وأي تجربةٍ وأي عمل؛ فإذا كان المعلوم والمجهود والأداء يصب في هذه الغاية وفق الأسس التي تتوافق معها؛ فهو قَيِّم وعظيم ومقدَّس وشريف، وإلا فلا.
من هنا يجب تحرير أُمَّة البَشَر من جميع الأغلال والقيود التي تَتعارض مع هذه الغاية الخاصة والعامة، وتخليصها من كافة التجاوزات التي تتصادم معها، لا سيما وأنّ الفرد فيها يعبِّر عن جماعتها ويؤثِّر بها لا محالة، شئنا أم أَبَينا.


أمين السعيدي
___________________


✿ للاشتراك ✿
مجاناً في خدمة وتساب【جماعة أنبياء أولي العزم «ع» العلمية القطيفية العراقية القُمّيّة】 فقط ارسلْ كلمة: (إشتراك) على:
00966536454505
or Site: anbyaa.com

----------

